# Bridge won't read from Sandisk CFExpress Reader



## unfocused (May 17, 2021)

After two hours online with Adobe support and getting nowhere, I thought I'd turn to the forum for ideas. Sorry for the long post, but wanting to provide as many details as possible.

I just bought my wife an R5 (me too! Savings account says ouch!) ) So, when we try to download photos to her computer using the Sandisk CFExpress card reader Bridge doesn't respond. Or rather a dialogue box appears for a fraction of a second (too quickly to even read or see what the box says) and then immediately closes and Bridge doesn't recognize the card or reader. Only occurs on her machine. I have the same reader on my machine and at work and have been using them for nearly a year with the 1Dx III. Never a problem. 

Bridge does recognize the card if I try to download by connecting the camera to the same port. Windows does recognize the card and I can copy/move files from the card to a hard drive using Windows. 

Same card in my reader and its works fine. Tried switching readers. The reader works fine on my machine. So, not the reader, not the card. 

Adobe was no help. We made sure it was the latest version of Bridge and even did a reset. No change. Ultimately they gave up and said it was a Sandisk problem. But, it obviously isn't or I could replicate in on my computer.

I read on an Adobe forum that others have had this problem with Macs (I use Windows) and the conclusion was that it was a security issue, where the security settings were kicking the card off. Something about CFExpress cards being treated like SSD drives by programs? There were some suggestions on how to fix it on a Mac, but nothing for Windows. If it is a security setting or a conflict, it only affects Bridge because Windows recognizes the card and files. I have checked her Windows security settings and they are the same as mine. 

Appreciate any assistance anyone can offer.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 17, 2021)

It sounds like a system issue to me rather than an Adobe issue.

Is your wife Windows or Mac? If her computer is a Mac then the card should show as an attached storage device when the reader is mounted. If it does it is an Adobe issue, if it doesn’t it is a system issue.


----------



## unfocused (May 17, 2021)

Thanks. We are both on Windows. The card shows up and can be accessed through Windows file explorer, but is not showing up in Adobe. Apparently, there were quite a few people who had this problem a year ago (based on Adobe Forum posts), but the only resolution I could find was to check Mac security settings. But, I'm not finding anything about it in Windows and am not seeing any security setting that would cause a conflict only in Bridge. When it arose on Mac computers, according to forum posts, Adobe just turfed the issue to Sandisk, which is what they did with me. However, there were folks who had different brands of readers and cards and had the same problem, so unlikely it was a Sandisk issue.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 17, 2021)

Sorry, I can offer no help with Windows!


----------



## unfocused (May 18, 2021)

Thanks. If I ever figure it out, I will share the solution.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 18, 2021)

I'd remove the driver for the card and let it reinstall, reboot, and see. It does sound like a adobe issue, you might need to remove bridge and photoshop completely something is probably corrupted or the security did not get set right when bridge was installed. Since it works fine on one computer, its definitely a software issue, but where? 

Although I never use bridge to import items, I put my ProGrade CF Express card in my ProGrade reader and Bridge recognized it and the images fine.


----------



## unfocused (May 18, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd remove the driver for the card and let it reinstall, reboot, and see. It does sound like a adobe issue, you might need to remove bridge and photoshop completely something is probably corrupted or the security did not get set right when bridge was installed. Since it works fine on one computer, its definitely a software issue, but where?
> 
> Although I never use bridge to import items, I put my ProGrade CF Express card in my ProGrade reader and Bridge recognized it and the images fine.


Thanks. Yeah, on the other computers it was never a problem. I'm thinking you are right about the reinstall, or at least that's probably the next thing to try. Such a pain.


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2021)

Canon software can be flaky on Macs, and there are several reports on this. I couldn't install DPP4 on one of mine and had to find a work-around.


----------



## photosbyhutch (May 19, 2021)

Not exactly the same problem but similar. Resetting "File Type Associations" in Preferences to Default cured the issue.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 22, 2021)

Hi Unfocused.
My best suggestion is to use the camera or your mobile phone to record the screen and then replicate the problem. Once the message has popped up you may have a frame or two where you can read the message. Even if it doesn’t help with solving the problem you will know what it says! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

